
Reach UI: the accessible foundation of your React-based design system - davidbarker
https://ui.reach.tech
======
darekkay
I've recently evaluated the accessibility of over 21 web UI frameworks [1].
The overall results were quite poor, so I'm really excited about a new
accessibility-first framework.

You're concentrating on the semantics and screen reader tests (which is
great), but you would fail WCAG 2.4.7 [2] for your Tabs component (tab focus
is missing - there's is just an indicator for the _selected_ tab, not the
currently _focused_ state)[3].

I'm looking forward to seeing more updates!

[1] [https://darekkay.com/blog/accessible-ui-
frameworks/](https://darekkay.com/blog/accessible-ui-frameworks/)

[2] [https://www.w3.org/TR/2008/REC-
WCAG20-20081211/#navigation-m...](https://www.w3.org/TR/2008/REC-
WCAG20-20081211/#navigation-mechanisms-focus-visible)

[3] [https://github.com/reach/reach-
ui/issues/134](https://github.com/reach/reach-ui/issues/134)

